# best sport facility



## seline (Jul 1, 2014)

In zamalek which sports center provides a safe and healthy sport and social environment?


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Gezira club, but it's way too expensive to join. There's Nun center, for yoga, they also hold farmers market every Saturday. Cairo runners, every Friday morning, they gather in different areas, zamalek is one of them.


----------

